# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Graphing a Normal Distribution

## John Bates

Hi, 

I can't seem to figure out how to graph a normal distribution in Excel 2007.  I have N, Mean, StDev, Z, Standard Normal ***. Prob., and data points.

Thanks,
John

----------


## Andy Pope

Does this information help?

http://www.exceluser.com/explore/statsnormal.htm

----------

